# How full is your 'coffee cupboard' ?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just thought I'd ask, as sometimes you can have more than enough, and other times you can be desperate enough to buy supermarket stuff just to get by.

I thought I'd empty my 'coffee-cupboard' to see what I have...

erm..










..not counting two more bags of The Barn LSOL on the shelf.

Then there is a bag full of empties just in case I 'need' one..










..There's a box full of these in the garage..

All crammed into a shelf space..










It smells nice in there









What's everyone else's cupboards like?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The most I have ever had in stock was 2.5 kg. Now I tend to have 1.75 kg at the beginning of a month and that is enough to get me through the month, until my next kilo of LSOL appears.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I tend not to have more than a kilo hanging around.

I have a 250g weekly sub and that tends to last me, so the kilo is emergency backup.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hardly anything, I hate coffee going stale / to waste and am lucky to live near a shop that sells some great roasters coffee as well as 2 other local roasters so its easy to restock.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Green coffee about a dozen kilo bags in various stages of use, maybe a dozen different bags of stuff I've roasted, usually 250g at a time. I enjoy roasting & blending but I don't drink all that much now, so when they're over 3 weeks old I pass them on to friends.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

@Rhys I'm not as bad yet. Lol my travel supply.










That's my 2.5 weeks supply. Lol


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Running my stocks seriously low in time for Leeds Coffee Social next weekend. Hoping to stock up with Maude, North Star, Casa Espresso........


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jez H said:


> Running my stocks seriously low in time for Leeds Coffee Social next weekend. Hoping to stock up with Maude, North Star, Casa Espresso........


Leeds Coffee Social, sounds interesting. What's that?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

only 750g left .. 2 LSOL and one #ssssssss ...... taken me ages to get this low ...... as soon as I can blast through another 500g I can start roasting my own


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Leeds Coffee Social, sounds interesting. What's that?


It's a social, about coffee, in...well I'm sure you get the idea


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

In response to the opening question/title: Very.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Most of the usual suspects represented there, niice collection lad!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That really is the GOOD shit!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

As of right now:

I've just started 350g of Caravans press blend

Unopened (250g)

Small batch Goldstone blend

Horsham Peru Organic

Redroaster House blend (125g)

2 x 100g Exmouth blends (free samples I acquired recently)

& a bag of godawful beans from TKMaxx my folks bought me, I started them over a month ago & I can't bring myself to finish them. I'll grind them discreetly & put them in the ground coffee pot that they use.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh god, just lying around to hand (at home) I've got:

3x yirgacheffes (Caravan, Sundlaug, Campbell and Syme)

Some Hunky Dory blend (let me know what you think, Boots) by Campbell and Syme

Couple of Round Hill bags (both Colombians)

Some LSOL from the Barn

2x Kenya PBs

There's a Rwandan in there too,

Even two types of Cascara!










At work I've got stuff from: Origin, Round Hill, Sundlaug, The Roastery Dept, Assembly, Passionfruit, Curve, Da Matteo, Pharmacie, White Label Coffee, and Clifton.

Should make for one hell of a cupping next week!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Leeds Coffee Social, sounds interesting. What's that?


http://leedsindiefood.co.uk/events/leeds-coffee-social/

looks great! I've warned the missus I will be spending up....


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I usually buy 1.5k when I'm down to my last 500g. From this you could deduce we use about 1.5k in 30 days. (I.e. new beans get left 10 days after roasting.) However, this routine often goes out the window when I see or hear about something tempting.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Does this count? Should be 52 labels since 2015 September/October.

It usually looks like this, just less tidy.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

This is my 'interesting' box at work.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't drink enough coffee to have that much at stock. I max have 3x 250g at one time.

I'm trying the best I can to avoid my coffee going stale so I won't have more then I can consume within 14days

At the moment I'm really low on beans, think I have something like 125g as I'm awaiting new coffee from Sundlaug


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Pretty much same as Rob666 - I'd typically put in an order with Rave of upto 1.75kg, and reorder when I open the last 350g bag so the new beans get a week to rest. Impulse buys can mess it up a bit, but usually nothing hangs around more than a month. Having once or twice run out and bought supermarket beans in desperation, I realise that this will lead to massive disappointment and bad coffee, so I tend to err on the side of caution - better to have 6 week old good coffee, or drink tea for 2 days than suffer supermarket stuff.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

cut back now

about 1kg on the go and 2kg in storage

.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm surprised at all the hoarding. Some must be drinking coffee past it's prime or simply consuming gallons of the stuff. I go to painstaking efforts to use my beans between 7 and 30 days from roast date. Abiding by this detail can be inconvenient but I feel I'm getting the best from my coffee.

It's a little bizarre saving all the empty bags. You'd never do it with wine or beer bottles or any other litter for that matter. Borderline train spotter syndrome!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@yardbent

Which beans are those Coffee Compass Black Friday jobbies? Think I read (weeks after the event!) that Richard was knocking out a kilo or two at a special rate, part of a Black Friday promo?

@paul whu

I'm no trainspotter but I am guilty of collecting my empty coffee bean bags. Dunno why? But others seem to also, so I don't feel so weird, lol!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

What are you going to do with all the bags though? And where do you keep them?!! I had a few myself but got shot when they became a pain. Nothing actually wrong with trainspotting anyway, but an unusual pursuit nonetheless.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

paul whu said:


> What are you going to do with all the bags though? And where do you keep them?!! I had a few myself but got shot when they became a pain. Nothing actually wrong with trainspotting anyway, but an unusual pursuit nonetheless.


If that's to me, I keep them as a reference as to what I've had and how much I've gone through. I usually keep them in a box in the garage but have a few in the cupboard in case the new bags are useless (prefer sealable one to the ones with a bit of bendy stuff to clamp them shut.)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It's really just the labels I'm interested in as a reminder of beans I've already tried and when.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Rhys said:


> If that's to me, I keep them as a reference as to what I've had and how much I've gone through. I usually keep them in a box in the garage but have a few in the cupboard in case the new bags are useless (prefer sealable one to the ones with a bit of bendy stuff to clamp them shut.)


Wasn't really aiming my remarks at anyone in particular. I am just amused by the thread. Whether by accident or design it highlights some pretty nerdy traits which surface through our obsessions/passions/ hobbies.

I'm certainly not disapproving. My coffee note taking is well nerdy and my family take the piss. I couldn't care less!! I see others on here as kind of kindred spirits in many ways. Keep collecting the bags!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, seriously low on stocks now. Down to my last half bag. I'm hoping for some quality restocking at Leeds Coffee Social on Saturday!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @yardbent
> 
> Which beans are those Coffee Compass Black Friday jobbies? Think I read (weeks after the event!) that Richard was knocking out a kilo or two at a special rate, part of a Black Friday promo?...................


sorry i canna help you ... the bags didnt say which beans were blended

and my tasting is not good enough to identify the beans


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Brighton Lanes Blend springs to mind, thinking back?


----------



## hartshay (Feb 28, 2015)

i have about 40+ kilo of green and 2 kilo of roasted as of today


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

paul whu said:


> Wasn't really aiming my remarks at anyone in particular. I am just amused by the thread. Whether by accident or design it highlights some pretty nerdy traits which surface through our obsessions/passions/ hobbies.
> 
> I'm certainly not disapproving. My coffee note taking is well nerdy and my family take the piss. I couldn't care less!! I see others on here as kind of kindred spirits in many ways. Keep collecting the bags!!












I'm a girl. So I couldn't possibly be a nerdy obsessive, but this is what I do with my labels. I'm actually feeling a bit sad I didn't take jumbo ratty up on his offer of an Italian job label. Will probably ask for one with my next rave order.

I'm down to sub 500g both rave, one Colombian Suarez, the other the Colombian el desvelado #1. Got a kilo of the Casa Espresso offer bean on the way too.


----------



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

Just got back from Edinburgh, so many options managed to get a hold of a few different roasters. Can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

moraesbe said:


> Just got back from Edinburgh, so many options managed to get a hold of a few different roasters. Can't wait to give it a go!
> 
> View attachment 21422


That Ruli Musasa is the nuts! I'm new to espresso, but in the last 12 months it is the best bean I have tried, hands down.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

My coffee cupboard is way too full -I know this as a ceramic Kalita wave fell out today and, as humpy found out, couldn't be put back together again.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Just had a look this morning and panicked as I have got about 3.25 kg of beans and another 500 g on the way from CASA espresso on its way. Way too much. Stock for about 6 weeks plus. Lol. Way too full for my liking. Hahaha


----------

